# Black&White Challenge: Double Exposure



## gk fotografie (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome!

There have always been subjects that do much better in black and white than in color. Images in black and white are often simpler in design and more focused on the essence, without too much distraction. The interaction between lines and surfaces or contrasts between light and dark can be beautiful and appeal to the viewer much more than with color work. This challenge is all about learning to "see, think and design" in black and white and not just converting color photos...

_*This theme invites you to be creative. The concept of double exposure can be interpreted broadly, that is to say realized in camera, but also by combining images in photo editing or by merging film negatives when printing on paper etc. Think outside the box, for example, combine a positive with a negative image or an ICM with a tack sharp image. What to think of a combination of images made with a telephoto lens and a wide-angle lens. The possibilities are endless, if you prefer to use the term 'multi exposure' instead of double exposure if you want to combine 3, 4, 5 or even more images, please do, as long as it's in B&W...let's have some fun!*_

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge. Please, new photos only for this challenge! With every challenge it's stated what the first, subsequent theme will be, so, ultimately digital and film photographers can work on themes a few weeks in advance, if they wish.


----------



## waday (Feb 2, 2020)

#notanad 



#notanad by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Feb 3, 2020)

Wade, nice.
What's the meaning of #notanad?


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 4, 2020)

waday said:


> #notanad
> 
> 
> 
> #notanad by Wade, on Flickr



This is a very interesting photo, nicely done!
I guess this theme is probably more difficult than one would think.
From next weekend I'll try to produce something usable for the B&W challenge.


----------



## waday (Feb 4, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Wade, nice.
> What's the meaning of #notanad?


Thank you! It was more of an obscure joke.. On Instagram, influencers are hiding the hashtag "#ad" in their posts whenever they're being paid to advertise a product without explicitly stating that its an ad. My guess is so that their followers think they're being given a recommendation rather than an ad. Pretty shady, if you ask me, but no one asked me. 



gk fotografie said:


> This is a very interesting photo, nicely done!
> I guess this theme is probably more difficult than one would think.
> From next weekend I'll try to produce something usable for the B&W challenge.


Thank you! I actually had the idea while at the drive-through window... Haha


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey don't try to fool us, you're going to get some free Whoppers out of this aren't ya? lol 

Cool photo.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 5, 2020)

waday said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> > Wade, nice.
> ...


Thank you.
#notaninfluencer should be my hashtag...


----------



## johngpt (Feb 5, 2020)

double exposure 6989

This theme reminded me that the Hipstamatic app on my phone has a switch for double exposure. Like on a film camera, one can't see what one is doing using this app. It's all dead reckoning, and no ability to change any exposure settings.

.


----------



## rslt (Feb 5, 2020)

Not sure if I'm being too literal with this pic but it's my first attempt at a double exposure image


----------



## johngpt (Feb 6, 2020)

rslt said:


> Not sure if I'm being too literal with this pic but it's my first attempt at a double exposure image


Took me a bit to find where the image showed the double exposure, but when I did, I thought it pretty cool.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 6, 2020)

double exposure 7618

Last night I kept playing around with the phone's Hipstamatic app.
.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 6, 2020)

Big Brother is watching you...

I figured out how to do this with my X-T1 and the Helios lens. Its mode dial has a setting for double exposure.
It even lets you accept or start over each exposure.
The bags under my eyes are so big, airlines charge me extra...
.


----------



## rslt (Feb 7, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Big Brother is watching you...
> 
> I figured out how to do this with my X-T1 and the Helios lens. Its mode dial has a setting for double exposure.
> It even lets you accept or start over each exposure.
> ...



That looks great


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 7, 2020)

View attachment 186415


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 7, 2020)

View attachment 186422
View attachment 186421
View attachment 186423


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 7, 2020)

I have had zero time. I took one a short roll. Glad these are 2 weeks.


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 7, 2020)

View attachment 186426


----------



## waday (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 8, 2020)

(Fuji X-E1 + Meike fisheye 6.5mm)

View attachment 186466


----------



## johngpt (Feb 8, 2020)

GK, these are all fantastic!


----------



## johngpt (Feb 8, 2020)

Range Café double exposure

Playing again with the Hipstamatic app.
.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 8, 2020)

Doing double exposures the old fashioned way in the camera proved to be tricky to get the ideas onto the film.  The Chinon CE 5 has a button that allows shutter cocking without film advance so..

misplaced bench



 

"Any you guys remember where I parked the car last night?"


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 9, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 186521



Fantastic, creative photos!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you! Yours as well!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 9, 2020)

The ol' forks and shadows bit


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Feb 10, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 186619


Nice one zulu.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 10, 2020)

Addams Family residence, a double exposure

This one with the X-T3.
.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 12, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> The ol' forks and shadows bit
> View attachment 186616



Very nice, nominated POTM!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 12, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > The ol' forks and shadows bit
> ...



Oh, you are too kind gk. Thank you.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 12, 2020)

double exposure 0056

.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 12, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Welcome!
> *******************
> The theme for the next challenge is 'ROUND' and please, don't start uploading images for this challenge yet, but wait until a new thread is opened for this theme on February, 16.


gk, is it alright to start shooting for the next challenge, or do we need to wait until 16 February?


----------



## rslt (Feb 12, 2020)

johngpt said:


> double exposure 0056
> 
> .[/QUOTE



Brilliant!


----------



## johngpt (Feb 13, 2020)

double exposure 0049

.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 14, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> So you can work ahead without any problem, but beware .... you may only upload these photos for the next theme when a new thread has been created, so, in this specific case, you could have already worked on the ROUND theme from February, 2nd and upload the results in the (new) thread from February, 16 onwards.
> 
> Gerard


Dank je gk. This answers my question. I knew from your initial post and the other parts of your quote that we could only post from when the new thread is created.
The weekly challenge threads that Sharon posts dictate that we shoot photos for that weekly theme _after_ the challenge has been posted.


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 15, 2020)

johngpt said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > So you can work ahead without any problem, but beware .... you may only upload these photos for the next theme when a new thread has been created, so, in this specific case, you could have already worked on the ROUND theme from February, 2nd and upload the results in the (new) thread from February, 16 onwards.
> ...



But, the B&W Challenge is not the Weekly Challenge  Of course, for both challenges the intention is that everyone starts taking photos and not just upload older photos, because in that case you are really just fooling yourself. Because black & white fits optimally with film photography, I thought it would be nice to offer this group of photographers at TPF something special too, with a B&W Challenge for digital AND film photographers. Because taking photos, developing and scanning a roll of film (even if it is only 12 exp.) in a few days is quite a bit of work some extra time to work on a theme is nice. Again, this challenge is about the idea that everyone gets out of their lazy chair and starts taking pictures. If you decide to only take photos in the 2 weeks in which a theme at the B&W Challenge runs, then you are completely free to do so, but you've indeed 2 weeks extra time and maybe that will come in handy with some future themes!

Let's first see in 2020 whether the enthusiasm for the B&W Challenge is sufficient and whether there is any right to exist. Early next year find out whether enough film photographers  - besides digital photographers - are participating at all. If this isn't so, perhaps follow the principle of the weekly Challenge.

Gerard


----------



## johngpt (Feb 17, 2020)

The time frame is over but I had this one waiting for Flickr's Bench Monday to come around.
I hope it's alright to continue posting to this thread.
Some of my favorite threads are those that had started many years ago and span many pages now.




Moorish garden double exposure

.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 17, 2020)

And one from this past Saturday when we went with friends to the quilt store.




quilt store double exposure 15Feb20

.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2020)

I started SLR photography with a 58mm f/2 Russian-made Helios copy, the "Auto Cosmogon", back in 1977 when I was in junior high!


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 18, 2020)

johngpt said:


> And one from this past Saturday when we went with friends to the quilt store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you've got the hang of it, interesting combinations!
Keep posting and enjoy yourself...


----------



## johngpt (Mar 4, 2020)

Came across this one shot for the challenge but never got around to posting.




double exposure 0080

.


----------

